# VIP Gold Photos



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm attempting to collect and sort the photos we will be using for the logo competition. VIP gold photos should go here. For those of you who have posted in other photo agreement areas, I may pull some of the photos for this thread. 

VIP Golds:

Binkies
RuffHaus
Polly
KellyJade
marietta
pixiestixxxx
Luvmyzoocrew
Hazel-Mom


Please let me know if I've left you out.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 7, 2009)

I am VIP Gold you have me listed as VIP


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

thank you! I was just going through your photobucket now, too!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Luvmyzoocrew


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Polly:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 10, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'm attempting to collect and sort the photos we will be using for the logo competition. VIP gold photos should go here. For those of you who have posted in other photo agreement areas, I may pull some of the photos for this thread.
> 
> VIP Golds:
> 
> ...



So when I upgrade to VIP gold (my dues are due soon ) do I move my pics here?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome, yes we'll make sure they're in the right place!


----------



## kellyjade (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's some of Apollo:


























And Sophie:


























You can use anything in my blog: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32010&forum_id=6


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 25, 2009)

Hazel-Mom:







and a few more... Baby-Hazel for Bo 















and some older ones
























































and her latest, in her clover patch in her garden, last week:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwww baby hazel! :hearts:


----------

